# Pick Yer Poison Competition Week at All Day Vapes - Juice & DIY



## YeOldeOke (18/3/19)

'tis time for another competition for the forum folks that have supported us so well over the years, methinks.

This week we have a lot of prizes to give away, in E-liquids, Nic Salts and DIY One Shots, pick yer poison!

*Daily prizes and a grand prize at the end of the week!*

The Rules:

Competition is open to all standard members of the forum, admin and vendors excluded.
Competition runs from today till Friday 22nd March
Entrants are allowed one entry per day - 5 for the week
A draw will be held every day to determine the previous days winner. (Friday's winner will be drawn on Saturday)
The draw for the grand prize will be held on Monday 25th March
Entrants are eligible to win more than once
Prizes will be dispatched to winners on the 26th March
To enter:
For every entry/post

Choose and post the prize you would like to win from any of our 55 flavours in our 3 e-liquid ranges - Standard, Signature & Private Bin https://alldayvapes.co.za/product-category/e-liquid/ 
*OR*
from our 30 Salt Nic Flavours https://alldayvapes.co.za/product-category/nic-salts-e-liquids/ 
*OR*
from our 55 One Shot flavours - Standard, Signature, Private Bin and Fat Cats
*Tag 2 friends*
1 post per day
For the juices, as they are customizable, please specify the base VG/PG ratio, nic content and packaging (HDPE or Chubby Gorilla) you prefer. You can find these options on the product pages.





*Daily Prizes:*
1 x 50ml e-liquid or Salt Nic juice, or 1 x One Shot as per the winners post
*PLUS* 1 x matching flavour of our choice - we will choose according to your choice the flavour that we think you will enjoy.

*Grand Prize:*
All the flavours the winner has chosen during the week, plus our matching flavours.

You can win more than once.

Total prizes up for grabs - a mix according to your (and our) choice of 20 x 50ml juice/salt nic, 20 x one shots making 2L juice!

Good luck to all!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/3/19)

Awesome Competition, thanks ADV!

would love some https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-adv-gold-brandy/!!!

@lesvaches @RainstormZA 

Goodluck to all!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Elmien (18/3/19)

So many to choose from! I like the look of this one: https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-nutsnstuff-ice-cream/

@ARYANTO @Hooked

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (18/3/19)

Great comp guys!! 

My poison will for today will be https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/nic-salts-adv-ry4/

Need to stash up on some nic salt for my two incoming pod devices!!

@lesvaches @Jessica-ann

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Safz_b (18/3/19)

This one please ADV
https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-apple-cinnamon-scone/

Could use some yummy baking

@Zenzen @Spyro

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Saintjie (18/3/19)

A good tobacco salt nic juice would be lovely 

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/nic-salts-adv-gold-menthol/

@Max @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (18/3/19)

Great comp @YeOldeOke !

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cynarius (18/3/19)

Berries are always a good poison to get threw the day
https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-chilled-red-berries/

@Vapessa @Bulldog

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Franky3 (18/3/19)

I think this would go down just right.

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/nic-salts-adv-gold-menthol/

@SHiBBY @Max 

Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ShamZ (18/3/19)

For me...

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/nic-salts-chilled-liquorice/

@hot.chillie35 @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G (18/3/19)

This is exactly what I need on this VERY hot day:
https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-adv-gold-menthol/

@Paul33 @Wade McDonald

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (18/3/19)

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-apple-key-lime/

@Elmari Ashford-Britz @elmo

Reactions: Like 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Bulldog (18/3/19)

My poison for today -
https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/one-shot-pineapple-shake/
@Raindance @Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lesvaches (18/3/19)

RY4 Always https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/nic-salts-adv-ry4/!

@Saintjie @SAVaper

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/3/19)

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-chilled-pomberry-cococream/

@CashKat88 @DirtyD

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ARYANTO (18/3/19)

*E-Liquid Irish Cream Pie!!*
*@Rude Rudi *
*@Chanelr *

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88 (18/3/19)

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-mint-choc-chip-ice-cream/
@Puff the Magic Dragon @Silver @Hooked

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JB1987 (18/3/19)

This has always been one of my favourites https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/one-shot-forest-berry-yogurt-panna-cotta/




@Moey_Ismail @Constantbester

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Slick (18/3/19)

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/one-shot-blush/

@Room Fogger @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Max (18/3/19)

Brilliant competition @YeOldeOke 

Would really appreciate 
https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-chilled-pineapple/

@Vapessa @Constantbester

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Constantbester (19/3/19)

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/one-shot-forest-berry-yogurt-panna-cotta/

@Cor @RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (19/3/19)

Awesome competion ... 

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/one-shot-forest-berry-yogurt-panna-cotta/

@Resistance 
@dunskoy

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (19/3/19)

Mmmm, lets get Salty for day 2! https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/nic-salts-adv-ry4/

@ARYANTO @Silver

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (19/3/19)

OK Posts #2 to 20 for yesterday.

The winner is post #18 
Congratulations to @JB1987 

Forest Berry Yogurt Panna Cotta One Shot!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## ShamZ (19/3/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Mmmm, lets get Salty for day 2! https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/nic-salts-adv-ry4/
> 
> @ARYANTO @Silver



That sounds good!

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/nic-salts-adv-ry4/

PG:VG 50:50
30mg
Chubby

@dunskoy @Jean claude Vaaldamme

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## YeOldeOke (19/3/19)

Update:

As our juices are customizable, please specify in your posts the base ratio, nic content and packaging you would prefer - some prefer our HDPE bottles and some the Chubby Gorillas. You can find the options on the product pages.

Also, remember that even if you have not won the daily prize, each post is still valid for the weekly prize so choose different flavours so you don't end up with 5 of the same flavours!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Slick (19/3/19)

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/one-shot-forest-berry-yogurt-panna-cotta/

@bjorncoetsee @Vino1718

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Elmien (19/3/19)

My choice for today: https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liqui d-mocha-yogurt-panna-cotta/. Looks quite delectable.


@JurgensSt @Asterix

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt (19/3/19)

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-strawberry-yogurt/

@Cornelius @ace_d_house_cat

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## dunskoy (19/3/19)

Today I will choose:
Nic Salts Strawberry & Banana
https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/nic-salts-strawberry-banana/
50/50 (Nic. 25)
Chubby Gorilla

@La_Navidad @Largo

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (19/3/19)

Congrats @JB1987 !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lesvaches (19/3/19)

congratulations @JB1987

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches (19/3/19)

RY4 Always https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/nic-salts-adv-ry4/!

@Saintjie @SAVaper

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Franky3 (19/3/19)

I agree, a nice RY4 is always a good choice.

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/nic-salts-adv-ry4/

@KUDU @NOOB

Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Bulldog (19/3/19)

And mine for today, does look delectable indeed 
https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/one-shot-mocha-yogurt-panna-cotta/

@Dietz @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/3/19)

For today I would like
https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-adv-cigarillo-nutty/
1 . @ 60/40 
2. 18mg nic
3. Chubby Gorilla

@Raindance , @Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (19/3/19)

Day Two: https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/nic-salts-adv-ry4/ yet again

@RainstormZA @Friep @Hooked

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (19/3/19)

I would love this one https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/one-shot-strawberry-delight/
@RainstormZA @Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JB1987 (19/3/19)

YeOldeOke said:


> OK Posts #2 to 20 for yesterday.
> 
> The winner is post #18
> Congratulations to @JB1987
> ...



Wow that's awesome! Thank you so much

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Max (19/3/19)

Day 2 - Wohoooooooo

Definitely https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-apple-key-lime/ - 70/30 - Chubby Gorilla and 0mg Nic

@Vapessa @Caramia

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (19/3/19)

My poison for day two
https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-chilled-red-berries/
3mg nic
Menthol high
60/40 vg/pg
Standard bottle
@Raindance @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## FeeDeere (19/3/19)

I would love https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-blush/
@aktorsyl @Zenzen
70VG / 30PG
Chubby Gorilla
6mg Nic

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Vapessa (19/3/19)

Day 2

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-key-lime-pie/
0mg please - 60/40 - Chubby Gorilla
@Max @Hooked

Congrats to @JB1987 for the first win

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Safz_b (19/3/19)

Another yummy flavor 
https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-strawberry-yogurt-panna-cotta/

70 vg/30 pg
3mg
Chubby gorilla

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/3/19)

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-chilled-pomberry-cococream/

@CashKat88 @DirtyD

70/30
3mg
gorilla

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/3/19)

Good Morning Ecigssa! For day three I think some https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-adv-cigarillo-nutty/ is in order!
70/30 3mg Chubby Gorilla

@Constantbester @Resistance 

Good Luck everyone!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## StompieZA (20/3/19)

Day 3 - Feeling a bit nuts today....https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/nic-salts-nutsnstuff-ice-cream/

@Vapessa @Hooked

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## JB1987 (20/3/19)

As I'm on a fruity hype at the moment, Pineapple & Lychee One Shot sounds amazing.

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/one-shot-pineapple-lychee/




@Hooked @Andre

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Vapessa (20/3/19)

Day 3
https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-chilled-grape/
0mg please - 60/40 - Chubby Gorilla 
Thanks for the giveaway

@BATMAN @Asterix

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches (20/3/19)

as with borders, Cigarillo Today, Cigarillo Tomorrow, Cigarillo Forever!
https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-adv-cigarillo-nutty/ 

@GerritVisagie @Gonzilla @Gypsy@321

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Franky3 (20/3/19)

Mmm, something for the memories of summer.

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-chilled-pomberry-cococream/

3mg Nic
70/30 standard VG Ratio
Chubby Gorilla bottle

@Shatter @TheV

Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## YeOldeOke (20/3/19)

Post #21 to 45 from yesterday

The Winner is Post #41

Congratulations to @Jean claude Vaaldamme ! 

See you tomorrow for our next draw!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (20/3/19)

Congratulations! @Jean claude Vaaldamme

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/3/19)

Lekker @Jean claude Vaaldamme !

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## dunskoy (20/3/19)

I'm a sweet tooth.
https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-chocolate-creme-brulee/

3mg Nic
70/30 VG/PG
Chubby Gorilla bottle

@Largo @La_Navidad 

Congratulations! @Jean claude Vaaldamme

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Elmien (20/3/19)

Craving some Mint Choc Chip Ice Cream today: https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-mint-choc-chip-ice-cream/
70VG/30PG
3mg Nicotine
No preference for the container.

Edit: Forgot to tag some people... @FeeDeere @MRHarris1

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## La_Navidad (20/3/19)

I like custards of all kinds)
https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-banana-custard-cake/

3mg Nic
70/30 VG/PG
Chubby Gorilla bottle

@dunskoy @Largo 

Congrats, @Jean claude Vaaldamme !

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (20/3/19)

Heard a lot about this one so has to be my poison pick for today https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/one-shot-forest-berry-yogurt-panna-cotta/

@Carnival @Vaporator00

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ShamZ (20/3/19)

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-adv-ry4/

3mg Nic
70/30 VG/PG
Chubby Gorilla bottle

@Hooked @hot.chillie35

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (20/3/19)

Like Elvis would say Thank you, thank you very much

My poison for today would be https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-pineapple-lychee/ because its Always on my mind

I would like is All shook up, with
3mg nic
60/40 vg/pg
Standard bottle

@X-Calibre786 @Hooked

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (20/3/19)

I'd love this
https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/one-shot-strawberry-lemonade/

@Rebel @Slick

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (20/3/19)

Day 3 
I want this one https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-pineapple-lychee/
70/30, any bottle, 3MG

@RainstormZA @Raindance

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Slick (20/3/19)

Day 3
https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/one-shot-strawberry-delight/

@Scouse45 @boxerulez

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Safz_b (20/3/19)

Gna try something different 

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-chilled-liquorice/

70/30
3ml nicotine
Chubby gorilla

@Spyro @Vapessa

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## FeeDeere (20/3/19)

This looks good https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-banana-custard-cake/
70VG/30PG
6mg nic
chubby gorilla

@Elmien @Slick

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/3/19)

And today it shall be
https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-adv-ry4/
1 . @ 60/40 
2. 18mg nic 
3. Chubby Gorilla
@Resistance @hot.chillie35 @SmokeyJoe

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (20/3/19)

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product-category/e-liquid/

@hot.chillie35
@Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Vapessa (20/3/19)

Well done @Jean claude Vaaldamme

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Max (20/3/19)

Day 3 and I think that this will be brilliant https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-chilled-mint/

70/30 - Chubby Gorilla and 0mg Nic

@Jp1905 @RainstormZA and well done to @JB1987 and @Jean claude Vaaldamme

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## YeOldeOke (21/3/19)

Post #46 to 69 from yesterday

The Winner is Post #47

Congratulations to @StompieZA ! 

Nic Salts Nuts'n'Stuff Ice Cream.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (21/3/19)

congrats @StompieZA

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (21/3/19)

Day 4 
I love strawberry !! https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/one-shot-strawberry-delight/
70/30, any bottle, 3Mg
@RainstormZA @Raindance

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## FeeDeere (21/3/19)

I'd love to try this https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-irish-cookie-shake/
70/30
Chubby 
6mg

Reactions: Like 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/3/19)

Congratulations @StompieZA

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/3/19)

My choice for today
https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-adv-cuban/

1. 60/40 
2. 18mg nic 
3. Chubby Gorilla

@Elmien @Asterix

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## lesvaches (21/3/19)

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-adv-cuban/
@Caramia @Cor

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches (21/3/19)

congratulations @StompieZA

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Elmien (21/3/19)

I can't believe it is Thursday already. My choice for today: https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-chilled-red-berries/
70VG/30PG
3mg Nicotine
No preference for the container.
@Crazyj @Lawrence A

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Franky3 (21/3/19)

I think I'll try some

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-blush/

3mg Nic
70/30 standard VG Ratio 
Chubby Gorilla bottle 

Thanks. 
@Deedeere @Elmien

Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (21/3/19)

Great comp so far @YeOldeOke !

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Safz_b (21/3/19)

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-strawberry-delight/

Gimme some love!! @YeOldeOke 

70/30
3mg
Chubby gorilla 

@Amir @Constantbester

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Constantbester (21/3/19)

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-chocolate-creme-brulee/

3mg Nic
70/30 VG/PG
Chubby Gorilla bottle
@Cor @Friep

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapessa (21/3/19)

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-chilled-black-berries/
0mg - 60/40 - Chubby Gorilla

@Max @Clouds4Days

Well done @StompieZA

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (21/3/19)

Eish almost forgot
My poison for today would be
https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-adv-pipe-cherry/
3mg nic
70/30 vg/pg
Standard bottle
@henypretvaper @SamuraiTheVapor

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ShamZ (21/3/19)

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/one-shot-key-lime-pie/

@StompieZA @Jean claude Vaaldamme

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance (21/3/19)

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product-category/nic-salts-e-liquids/

@Dubz
@ddk1979

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bulldog (21/3/19)

It is my Human Right to choose https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/one-shot-irish-cookie-shake/ for today.

@Tashy @TheV

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Slick (21/3/19)

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/one-shot-cocolime-yogurt-panna-cotta/

@Vino1718 @bjorncoetsee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (21/3/19)

Congrats to all the daily winners thus far!

*@JB1987, * @Jean claude Vaaldamme @StompieZA

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/3/19)

For today my choice shall be
https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-adv-pipe-vanilla/
18 mg 
60/40
Chubby Gorilla bottle

@Willyza @ddk1979

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## lesvaches (22/3/19)

Nicsalt today, Nicsalt Tomorrow, Nicsalt Forever
https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/nic-salts-pineapple-lychee/
@aktorsyl @Befokski

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (22/3/19)

YeOldeOke said:


> Post #46 to 69 from yesterday
> 
> The Winner is Post #47
> 
> ...



Wow thank you so much! Very excited to taste this juice!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (22/3/19)

Post #72 to 88 from yesterday

The Winner is Post #78

Congratulations to @Elmien ! 

E-Liquid Chilled Red Berries.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lawrence A (22/3/19)

Congrats to the all the winners so far 

I would love to try some of this https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-persian-delight/

70/30
3mg
HDPE

@StompieZA 
@Hooked

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## JB1987 (22/3/19)

Still on the fruity train, I would love to try One Shot Lychee and Pear:

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/one-shot-lychee-pear/

@M.Adhir @Ruwaid

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (22/3/19)

My poison for today
https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/one-shot-pineapple-lychee/

@Fornax @Beethoven

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Juan_G (22/3/19)

Brandewyn het nie brieke nie!!!

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-adv-gold-brandy/
70/30
3mg
Chubby Gorilla bottle, Please

@Paul33 @Dela Rey Steyn @Faheem777

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ruwaid (22/3/19)

I second what @JB1987 
https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/one-shot-lychee-pear/
@Hooked @Resistance

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Safz_b (22/3/19)

Maybe this last day will be my lucky day

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-mint-choc-chip-ice-cream/

Give a girl some ice cream @YeOldeOke 
70/30
3mg
Chubby gorilla 

@Spyro @HotRod19579

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (22/3/19)

@Elmien

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Franky3 (22/3/19)

I thinks this will go down nicely.

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-chilled-pineapple/

3mg Nic
70/30 standard VG Ratio
Standard menthol
Chubby Gorilla bottle

@Armed @Cor

Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches (22/3/19)

Congratulations @Elmien

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/3/19)

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-chilled-pineapple/

3mg Nic
70/30
gorilla

@Hooked @Bulldog @lesvaches

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Elmien (22/3/19)

Thanks for the prize! 
It is a hot Friday, some ice cream would be nice: https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-nutsnstuff-ice-cream/
70VG/30PG
3mg Nicotine
No preference for the container.
@Spyro @Martin Narainsamy

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA (22/3/19)

Lets do this for a lekka Friday! Seems really nice!!

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/one-shot-strawberry-lemon-scone/

@Juan_G @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ShamZ (22/3/19)

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-nutsnstuff-ice-cream/

3MG
70/30
No bottle preference

@lesvaches @Stosta

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapessa (22/3/19)

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/one-shot-pineapple-lychee/

0mg - 60/40 - Chubby Gorilla please

@Dietz @SAVaper

Well done @Elmien

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (22/3/19)

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-strawberry-delight/
70/30, any bottle, 3MG
@Raindance @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## FeeDeere (22/3/19)

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/one-shot-raspberry-hazelnut-scone/
@Spyro @Elmien

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (22/3/19)

Elmien said:


> Thanks for the prize!
> It is a hot Friday, some ice cream would be nice: https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-nutsnstuff-ice-cream/
> 70VG/30PG
> 3mg Nicotine
> ...




"No preference for the container." So either a cone or tub, @Elmien?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Bulldog (22/3/19)

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/one-shot-strawberry-yogurt-panna-cotta/

@Enkr1pshun @Crazyj

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/3/19)

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/one-shot-raspberry-hazelnut-scone/

@Elmien @DanTheMan @ddk1979\

3MG
70/30
gorilla

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Slick (23/3/19)

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/one-shot-chilled-pomberry-cococream/

@CaliGuy @Redaa

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapessa (23/3/19)

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-chilled-pomberry-cococream/

0mg - 60/40 - Chubby Gorilla please

@kittyjvr1
@Khaos

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (23/3/19)

Nicsalt today, Nicsalt Tomorrow, Nicsalt Forever
https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/nic-salts-pineapple-lychee/
@aktorsyl @Befokski

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (23/3/19)

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-strawberry-delight/
70/30, 3MG, cubby corilla

@Jp1905 @lesvaches

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/3/19)

Post #90 to 111 from yesterday

The Winner is Post #96

Congratulations to @Jean claude Vaaldamme ! 
2nd win for you this week!

Pineapple & Lychee One Shot.

As per the rules this competition closed on Friday, so posts #2 to 111 will be eligible for the final draw for the grand prize on Monday else it will be unfair to others.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (23/3/19)

YeOldeOke said:


> Post #90 to 111 from yesterday
> 
> The Winner is Post #96
> 
> ...


Thank you, very much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## lesvaches (23/3/19)

Congratulations @Jean claude Vaaldamme

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (23/3/19)

Awesomeness... Well done on your 2nd win @Jean claude Vaaldamme

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## FeeDeere (23/3/19)

Congtratulations @Jean claude Vaaldamme

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Safz_b (24/3/19)

Congratz guys on ur daily wins

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/3/19)

OK, today is draw day for the grand prize!

First let's recap the daily winners:

Post #18 @JB1987 
1 x One Shot Forest Berry Yogurt Panna Cotta plus 
1 x One shot of our choice

Posts#41 and #96 @Jean claude Vaaldamme 
1 x 50ml eliquid Chilled Red Berries 3mg 60/40 Strong menthol Standard bottle
1 x 50ml eliquid of our choice options as above
1 x One Shot Pineapple & Lychee
1 x One Shot of our choice


Post #47 @StompieZA 
1 x 50ml Nic Salts Nuts'n'Stuff Ice Cream options not specified
1 x 50ml Nic Salts of our choice


Post #78 @Elmien 
1 x 50ml eliquid Chilled Red Berries 3mg 70/30 
1 x 50ml eliquid of our choice

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/3/19)

And we have a winner for the grand prize! 

Post #58 @Bulldog 

Your prize is as per your posts during the week:
All DIY One Shots:

Pineapple Shake
Mocha Yogurt Panna Cotta
Forest Berry Yogurt Panna Cotta
Irish Cookie Shake
Strawberry Yogurt Panna Cotta
Plus 5 x One Shots of our choice

Congrats and enjoy!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/3/19)

To make this easier for all, could all the winners please register on our site at https://alldayvapes.co.za/my-account/ (if you don't already have an account with us) so we can get your contact and shipping details. Please add your forum handle into the notes field at checkout.

Then place your prizes (except the 'our choice' part) in the cart, hit place order at checkout then just back out or close window when you are transferred to the payment processor. We will null the amounts and prizes will be dispatched tomorrow.

If you wish to add something to the order you can do so, we will null the prizes and shipping and send you a payment link for the additional items.


Thanks to all that participated!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## StompieZA (25/3/19)

Thanks for the great Contest @YeOldeOke 

Registered and order 13631 has been placed. 

Cant wait to taste this juice!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## FeeDeere (25/3/19)

Congratulations @Bulldog

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/3/19)

congrats @Bulldog

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (25/3/19)

congratulations @Bulldog

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (25/3/19)

Thank you @YeOldeOke I sure chose the correct time to win on this one

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Constantbester (25/3/19)

Congrats @JB1987 @Jean claude Vaaldamme @StompieZA @Elmien and @Bulldog hope you enjoy your prizes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## Hooked (25/3/19)

Congrats @Bulldog!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (25/3/19)

Congrats Bulldog and the rest.
Thanks for the competition www.alldayvapes.co.za
Was away, will place order tonight

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/3/19)

Congrats to all the winners - well done @Bulldog on the final draw

Great comp @YeOldeOke - nice to see so many winners!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## Vapessa (25/3/19)

*Well done 
@Bulldog
Enjoy your Awesome juices*

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (25/3/19)

Well earned, congrats! I didn't join to give you noobs a chance to win something

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## YeOldeOke (26/3/19)

OK all prizes shipped. You should have received an email with tracking number.

Enjoy!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (26/3/19)

What is way more exciting than the comp, is the mystery of the extra juice one is getting. Email confirms the ones we know, but the extra remains a mystery till you open mail

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## StompieZA (26/3/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> What is way more exciting than the comp, is the mystery of the extra juice one is getting. Email confirms the ones we know, but the extra remains a mystery till you open mail



You know whats even better....Is that my wife works for Fast way couriers, so might be able to have my juice tonight when i get home!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Silver (26/3/19)

I hope you guys are going to update us on the juices
And let us know what the mystery addition is

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Bulldog (26/3/19)

Sure will @Silver

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bulldog (29/3/19)

Thanks yo All Day Vapes and @YeOldeOke for my winning stash.
*My picks*
Pineapple Shake
Mocha Yogurt Panna Cotta
Irish Cookie Shake
Strawberry Yogurt Panna Cotta
Forest Berry Yogurt Panna Cotta
*Matching Flavour*
Chocmint Shake
Mocha Ice Cream
Nuts'N'Stuff Ice Cream
Blush
Cocolime Yogurt Panna Cotta
Will mix them all up, Steep for 2 weeks and report back.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## StompieZA (1/4/19)

I chose Nuts'N'Stuff Ice Cream and got Chocmint Shake as well. I chose 12mg but think i should have gone with 18mg cause the 12mg aint strong enough. But flavor is great and im loving the Chocmint Shake!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## YeOldeOke (1/4/19)

StompieZA said:


> I chose Nuts'N'Stuff Ice Cream and got Chocmint Shake as well. I chose 12mg but think i should have gone with 18mg cause the 12mg aint strong enough. But flavor is great and im loving the Chocmint Shake!


@StompieZA Glad you like it! You took the nic salts methinks? On what equipment are you vaping?
Remember that the nic salts give you much less throat hit than the freebase nic, mg for mg, so it may seem weaker than freebase even though it isn't.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA (1/4/19)

YeOldeOke said:


> @StompieZA Glad you like it! You took the nic salts methinks? On what equipment are you vaping?
> Remember that the nic salts give you much less throat hit than the freebase nic, mg for mg, so it may seem weaker than freebase even though it isn't.



Yeah i took nic salts, I have the Vaporesso Aurora Play Kit with 1.3ohm CCell pod/coils. 
Its works great and tastes great, maybe im just too used to the DL freebase nic as this is my first Nic salts

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (1/4/19)

StompieZA said:


> Yeah i took nic salts, I have the Vaporesso Aurora Play Kit with 1.3ohm CCell pod/coils.
> Its works great and tastes great, maybe im just too used to the DL freebase nic as this is my first Nic salts


@StompieZA Yes, in that device I'd normally recommend 20mg/ml nic salts, or higher. If you still crave a hit after then up the mg, else 12mg is fine if you're getting enough nic irrespective of the throat hit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (1/4/19)

@StompieZA 
Here's a short article I wrote recently explaining the difference between freebase nic and salt nic from a user experience point of view that you may find helpful.

https://alldayvapes.co.za/eliquid-nicotine-freebase-nicotine-salts/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (1/4/19)

StompieZA said:


> I chose Nuts'N'Stuff Ice Cream and got Chocmint Shake as well. I chose 12mg but think i should have gone with 18mg cause the 12mg aint strong enough. But flavor is great and im loving the Chocmint Shake!



Ya @StompieZA - I had the same reaction when I tried nic salts 
I was very surprised at how low the immediate throat hit was.
It gives you the cumulative nic loading over time (several vapes) but with much less immediate throat hit while vaping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (2/4/19)

Silver said:


> Ya @StompieZA - I had the same reaction when I tried nic salts
> I was very surprised at how low the immediate throat hit was.
> It gives you the cumulative nic loading over time (several vapes) but with much less immediate throat hit while vaping.



Agreed, I initially thought its because the 12mg isnt as strong. I still get my nic and dont crave nic after a couple of puffs but i do like my little throat hit to tell my brain im busy loading up with some nic! Lol

Will get some 20mg at some point and see how it goes but for now im very happy and can only compliment @YeOldeOke on his juices and the quality! Flavor is great!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (2/4/19)

StompieZA said:


> Agreed, I initially thought its because the 12mg isnt as strong. I still get my nic and dont crave nic after a couple of puffs but i do like my little throat hit to tell my brain im busy loading up with some nic! Lol
> 
> Will get some 20mg at some point and see how it goes but for now im very happy and can only compliment @YeOldeOke on his juices and the quality! Flavor is great!



@StompieZA Thanks for the compliment, you addressed it to the right person! I handle compliments and @ADV-Des handles complaints

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------

